# Roman10:18



## rmb (May 21, 2006)

"So faith comes from hearing, and hearing through the word of Christ". Do you think this verse means that faith comes through the means of the Word of Christ as in gospel preaching, or at the command of Christ as in regeneration, or both.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rmb_
> "So faith comes from hearing, and hearing through the word of Christ". Do you think this verse means that faith comes through the means of the Word of Christ as in gospel preaching, or at the command of Christ as in regeneration, or both.



Both. The preached Gospel is literally breathed out of Gods mouth, accompanied by the HS, moving about like a wind, effectual to the elect alone.

1 Corinthians 2:1-5 NAS 1 Corinthians 2:1 And when I came to you, brethren, I did not come with superiority of speech or of wisdom, proclaiming to you the testimony of God. 2 For I determined to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ, and Him crucified. 3 And I was with you in weakness and in fear and in much trembling. 4 And my message and my preaching were not in persuasive words of wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit and of power, 5 that your faith should not rest on the wisdom of men, but on the power of God.

Hebrews 4:2 2 For unto us was the gospel preached, as well as unto them: but the word preached did not profit them, not being mixed with faith in them that heard it. 


The minister is an extension of Gods mouth. The preacher behind the pulpit is the external call and the HS is the internal.

[Edited on 5-21-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------

